#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  What are the benefits of IOT in future?

## Bhavya

The world is getting dependent on the internet which is a huge universal network that allows us to converse with each other. We can send messages and emails, post on social media to communicate with others. To do all these actions, we use IOT devices like computer, Laptop, smartphones and tablets. These IOT devices make our interactions easier and candid. Can you guys tell me how these IOT going to benefits our future?

----------


## [email protected]

> The world is getting dependent on the internet which is a huge universal network that allows us to converse with each other. We can send messages and emails, post on social media to communicate with others. To do all these actions, we use IOT devices like computer, Laptop, smartphones and tablets. These IOT devices make our interactions easier and candid. Can you guys tell me how these IOT going to benefits our future?


Internet of Things makes communication possible between devices. It allows any object to communicate with another around it and carry out a certain task or function.Speaking of data, the future of the Internet of Things has already arrived. Its the virtual assistant. Google, Alexa, Cortana, and Siri are all virtual assistants from four different companies (Google, Amazon, Microsoft and Apple). These gadgets were created to make certain aspects of our lives easier. They can order stuff for us, control the house lights, alarms, TV and so much more. 
This helps in integrating our devices of daily use into the computer-based world so that we may control them through computers. From smart buildings, connected cities, e-mobility, smart grids to IoT enabled parking system, IoT enabled transport system, IoT enabled home automation exist already. To know how IoT drives digital transformation : https://thinkpalm.com/blogs/internet...ransformation/

----------

